
Climate – the ultimate command line tool for Linux developers - adtac
https://github.com/adtac/climate
======
npolet
This is quite nice. Doesn't add anything revolutionary to the command line,
but shaves some seconds off of typical things I always find myself doing. But
shaving a few seconds off during a session adds up. So thanks for the extra
development time you've enabled me to have.

------
jaclaz
The ultimate command line tool for Linux developers! Provides a huge number of
tools for developers to automate their system.... ... a bash script with a
number of useful directives/options ...

